# Grading driveway with front end loader



## bordercollie050 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm having trouble grading a driveway with a new Cat 420F (rental) and the people at hertz aren't too helpful. I'm also installing a septic tank so the backhoe is paying for itself but I guess I'm just not good with the front bucket?

I either go too deep or shallow. The driveway is about 300ft long and I'm trying to remove about 8 inches of soil and then put gravel down.

Does anyone know if they make a boxblade for this tractor or should I just get a skid steer?

thanks!


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Does it have a 4-in1 bucket? That would make it a heck of a lot easier. And go in reverse, not forward. :thumbsup:

I've graded quite a bit with a loader with a 4-in-1, and with the flat bottom of the bucket, and got it pretty darn decent, but I'm also a pretty good operator. 





Delta


----------



## bordercollie050 (Jun 6, 2015)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Does it have a 4-in1 bucket? That would make it a heck of a lot easier. And go in reverse, not forward. :thumbsup:
> 
> I've graded quite a bit with a loader with a 4-in-1, and with the flat bottom of the bucket, and got it pretty darn decent, but I'm also a pretty good operator.
> 
> ...


It does have a hinged bucket? Again I deal mostly with backhoes so this end is new to me but I can see how opening the bucket and driving in reverse could grade.

Might not be as good as a box blade but I will give that a try - can't believe the people at Hertz didn't know that!


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Hertz?? :blink: Like the car rental place??

For what it's worth, it's not the job of the rental agency counter person to tell you how to do your job. Or what to do it with. 


Delta


----------



## bordercollie050 (Jun 6, 2015)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Hertz?? :blink: Like the car rental place??
> 
> For what it's worth, it's not the job of the rental agency counter person to tell you how to do your job. Or what to do it with.
> 
> ...


It would be nice if they knew something about the vehicles they rent:laughing: 

I still wouldn't mind paying extra for a box blade - maybe the caterpillar people would know if they make one or does the 4in1 grade that well?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, I've been logging lately with a 1980's era, telescoping boom forklift. Skidding logs up a mountain side with binder chain, pushing brush, knocking some trees over, and building log decks with it. Not small logs either, some are over 4 feet in diameter. 

Now, would I suggest that someone should rent a SkyTrac to log with? No. But I can damn sure get the job done with it. 

And I could grade with a loader/backhoe as well. Only you will know if _you_ can do it. But try opening the bucket, tipping it forward till the edge of the 4-in-1 is on grade, and go in reverse. 

Sorry, that's all I got.


Delta


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

If you are so good with the back end, why not use it to dig out the driveway. I like to spread gravel going forward with the front bucket.:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Use like seven says to get it close, then I lay the bucket flat, and use the back edge.. (unless its a rounded bucket)

Backing...


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

You won't be making an 8 inch cut with a 4 in 1 back dragging.

I agree with Muskoka.

Rough it out with the backhoe, fine tune it with the front bucket.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

tgeb said:


> You won't be making an 8 inch cut with a 4 in 1 back dragging.
> 
> I agree with Muskoka.
> 
> Rough it out with the backhoe, fine tune it with the front bucket.


Maybe not in one pass, depending on the soil. 

I've scraped a lot of building lots with a 4-in-1, and when it was just topsoil, I could do a lot more than 8 inches. 

If the road is like the one I'm about to start on, where it has a good base covered with accumulated detritus, the topsoil will come off pretty easy, but the base will a bit more difficult to grade.

That just my opinion based on my own experience, but I defer to you, because you have a lot more experience than me in earthmoving.





Delta


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

What are you doing with the dug out material. if you are losing it on the sides, i would use the back end for sure. The front end will all be based on feel. After doing 300' you might have the hang of it.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Not the best machine for the job, it's not easy to grade with a backhoe unless you are a pretty good operator. Teeth on the front bucket might help some, see if these have a bolt on cutting edge with teeth. Only problem with using the hoe is the time it will take to get 300' 8-10' wide cut out, lots of up and down with the outriggers and moving.

Backhoes a ok for a bunch of things but not really great at anything in my opinion. We bought one when we first started just because they are pretty versatile though.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

I would use the hoe to get down to a rough grade, making piles along the way. Then use the loader to move the piles and establish the finished grade.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

So if you were the property owner would you want some guy who couldn't run a machine doing the grading?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

griz said:


> So if you were the property owner would you want some guy who couldn't run a machine doing the grading?


His trade is listed as "House Rehab." I think he is the property owner.



Delta


----------

